# Wen 3920 review from a newbie....



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I just bought a Wen Scrollsaw, so I thought I would add my opinions and observations on the Wen 3920 in case any other newbies on a budget needed an additional resource. if inappropriate here feel free to move as necessary 

The unit itself is lightweight - weighing only 25 lbs approx. This makes it easy to store and/or build a table/cart for the unit. 

I chose to mount the unit on a sheet of 3/4" ply, with rubber cushion front and back to absorb vibrations. I mount the unit with 'F" clamps to my work bench to use, then take the whole unit and move it under the workbench for storage. ​ 
It takes me 20 seconds to setup and 20 seconds to break down and store. 

One thing to be careful of is lifting the unit - DO NOT lift the unit by the arm! The unit MUST be lifted from below the cast iron base or damage can result to the unit voiding the warranty! 

Being a new scroll saw user, I have no real saw experience to compare the Wen. I can however, relate my experience based on what I've read, been advised by others and have watched from videos. 

The unit comes with 3 pinned blades (one fully loaded, and 2 extra), a tool kit which comprises several hex wrenches. 

*Setup* 

Setting up the unit is very easy. However, tuning the unit can be trying. The reason is the insert plate is not fully flush with the table and using a small square to true the blade to 90 degrees takes some effort. In addition the adjust knob for the table is below the table which almost requires you to have 3 hands - it can be done with 2, it just takes practice. 

Once tuned, the unit cuts very well. 

*Accessories* 

The unit has a "toolbox" on the left side, attached to panel of sheet metal I assume is for dust control. 

I removed this panel and the toolbox which gave me direct access to the lower blade holder as well as a larger area for dust control. I also placed a magnet on the cast iron base which holds the hex wrenches. I find this much easier to retrieve and use the wrenches when needed. So far I've only used the wrenches to switch the blades to pinless blades. 

*Blade Changing* 

Changing blades is not really that difficult if you are using pinned blades. 

However, pinless blades require a bit of finesse. To use pinless blades there are 2 adapters - top and bottom. 

The pinless blades are held in place in the adapters with a set screw. Some owners have complained about slippage when using pinless blades. I have not experienced this at all. However, I do prepare my blades before securing them to the adapters by rubbing the ends of the blade with a cloth to remove any oil residue, and then lightly sanding them (320 grit) a few times. No slip, no problem so far - I'm currently using Olsen blades and will soon move towards FD (Flying Dutchman) blades for a comparison. 

Changing to pinless blades does require some finesse, but once you get the hang of it, it is more of an inconvenience than a difficulty. The finesse to do so requires the use of a handled hex wrench and some pre-thought to set up. 

What I do is make sure the set screw access for both the top and bottom set screws are facing outward. to swap a new blade, I completely remove the top and bottom adapters, remove the old blade, install the new and reinstall the adapters and set the blade tension. It is also recommended to check for true (90 degrees) after changing a blade. 

When scrolling intricate patterns that require a drilled hole, I opt to undue the top adapter set screw and insert the blade from the bottom. Simply because the top adapter is easier to access. 

I have changed the blades now 3 times in 2 days and have not broken a single blade... Yet! LOL 

*Table and Insert* 

The table is wide enough for most patterns and projects beginners will attempt. The insert however, is proprietary with 4 "nubs" on the side. A zero clearance insert should be made and used when possible. For the beginner this may be a bit difficult to accomplish, however there are a few videos on youtube dot com that show how to make a zero insert for the Wen. I had a link to one that I seem to have misplaced. If I find it I will add it to the review at a later date. 

*Blower and LED Light* 

The LED light is swivel based and easily put out of the way. Likewise it is very easy to swing the light to the work piece for ease of vision. 

The blower really doesn't have enough power to blow the dust off the work piece. However, purchasing an inexpensive aquarium pump fixes that problem easily and can be attached to the base mounting support described earlier. 

*Dust Control* 

The unit has a 1 1/2" dust port in front of the unit below the table. However, the only dust hose attachment I've found to work with the 1 1/2" ports is Pool filter hose. 

Instead, I've opted to remove the left panel (as stated above), and place a vacuum attachment to a dust hose in the unit under the insert plate and table. This I believe to be a better dust control system then the front port. 

I just find the front port of any tool to potentially be in the way so I try to go around them when possible and with this unit it was very possible., 

*Usage* 

So far, I really like this inexpensive, beginner saw. It is by no means, top of the line nor is it difficult to use. In fact it is so easy to setup and use, that my wife also enjoys using it and in fact is better at cutting out patterns than I. Figures... 

It is a fine beginners machine due to the following: 


The price (usually below $100) - gives new scrollers an inexpensive introductory machine with which to learn
For those not sure if they are interested in this aspect of woodworking, it is easy enough to use
Setting up is very simple with some finesse
Can use both Pinned and pinless blades which is very important during the learning process
Overall, this a nice, inexpensive scroll saw for beginners. Useful and easy to setup and gives one an inexpensive introduction into the world of scroll sawing and pattern cutting.


----------

